# Weird/ funny songs.



## cookieyo145 (Apr 17, 2011)

I got some
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUidEDWDlcA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=au_3HdW7Hzc


----------



## Erzz (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4Jihj0T5Cs

Anyone who understands is awesome.


----------



## Jostle (Apr 17, 2011)

TRUMPETS!


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Tim Major (Apr 17, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> I got some
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUidEDWDlcA


 
This "nerd" can't spell, and he thinks Mozart is an illustrator.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 17, 2011)

Community Property by Steel Panther is pretty funny, and a good song at the same time.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 17, 2011)

My brother had a nightmare involving this.


----------



## Athefre (Apr 17, 2011)

Not Safe for Work


----------



## goflb (Apr 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1dvSlvZLG8

the weirdest song i found.


----------



## Dene (Apr 19, 2011)

The Avalanches - Frontier Psychiatrist


----------

